# Asthma and chest infection



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, I've got the beginnings of a chest infection starting and have been to the chemist and he prescribed me Largopen and it says amoksisilin on the box.  Just wondering are these safe to take.  I'm currently 8wks pg.  He said if i was around 6/7 mths then he would give me something else, so it has made me wonder.

Thanks for your help

Sue


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sue,

Not sure about the spelling but amoxicillin (UK spelling) is an antibiotic commonly used for chest infections. It is perfectly safe to take in pregnancy.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for your quick reply, thats the Turkish spelling i was just copying straight from the box.


----------

